# [YASM] Problème de compilation (Résolu)

## Sawyer4

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis en train d'essayer d'installer l'encoder X264 pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec FFMPEG.

Mon soucis proviens de l'ebuild. Je suis sous gentoo OVH release 2, et je tente d'emerger le packet "dev-lang/yasm-0.6.2", car l'encoder en à besoin. Et si je refuse de m'en servir ça ne compile pas.

Donc en essayant d'emerger YASM 0.6.2 qui est un assembler, je me retrouve depuis 2 jours face à la même erreur malgrès mes tentatives. Je ne suis pa un expert en gentoo, c'est pourquoi je commence à avoir besoin d'aide !!

Messieurs, Vous êtes mon dernière espoire,   :Laughing: 

Bref, trève de plaisanterie, voici mon message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> elf-x86-amd64.c.text+0x10e0): définitions multiples de « atof »
> 
> yasm.o:yasm.c.text+0x2dc0): défini pour la première fois ici
> ...

 

J'espère que cela veut dire quelquechose d'intérressant pour vous, parce que je vois pas la solution là oO

GCC est en version 4.4.1 sur ma distrib.

Merci à vous,

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Le Gentoo d'OVH est une bouse mal famée. Installe un vrai Gentoo et cela devrait aller sans souci.

----------

## Sawyer4

Salut,

J'veux bien essayer, mais j'ai un peu peur d'avoir plus de problème qu'autre chose :s

Et niveau sécurité je ne suis pas très kalé, faut-il un par-feu ... (Serveur Web, FTP, et JAVA) ?

Avez-vous quelques conseils pour pas avoir trop de soucis ?

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

La configuration d'OVH pour Gentoo est toute pourrie, car pas du tout à jour.

Si tu veux quelque chose de sécurisé et sans trop y connaître, je te déconseille de commencer par Gentoo. Prends leur config Debian ou Ubuntu qui sont très bien gérées.

Puis, apprends Gentoo à la maison, et après installe un Gentoo Hardened pur sur ta machine dédiée.

----------

## Sawyer4

Salut,

Avec la gentoo d'OVH, j'ai eu beaucoup de problèmes, ducoup en les résolvants j'ai appris à me servir correctement de Gentoo. Meiux que DEBIAN et autres... et oui elle est complexe,  :Smile: 

Mais d'apres les commentaires, le fait que tout soit compilé pour sa propre machine, et sa flexibilité, fait qu'elle est la meilleur distrib pour mon serveur niveau performance. J'ai donc bien envie d'essayer de me lancer sous GENTOO 32. Et je suis en train. Pour le moment tout va bien.

Je suis sous GENTOO 2008, ducoup les mises à jours sont un peu longues. Des dépendances posent problèmes à cause de la version trop ancienne de certains programmes avec d'autres. Donc je met à jours les programmes qui creent ces dépendances à la main XD

Si j'ai un soucis, je reposterais ^^

En tout cas merci pour les conseils.

----------

## Sawyer4

Salut à tous,

me revoila, avec les emmerd.... qui vont avec :p

Bon je suis en train de mettre complètement à jour ma distrib Gentoo, et après quelques soucis que j'ai réussis à résoudre, me voila complètement bloqué sur OpenLDap, qui ne veut pas s'installer. J'ai essayé d'installer 3 version mais rien n'y fais. Celle-ci ne veut pas, et elle est dans portage (déjà syncrhonisé)

Voici mon message d'erreur : 

 *Quote:*   

> ks32073 openldap-2.4.19 # emerge -va openldap
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Rien à faire, j'y arrive pas :s

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? :p

Merci à vous

----------

## Sawyer4

Re bonjour,

bah j'ai fait le boulay,

En lisant bien le message d'erreur je me suis aperçu, qu'en faite le script géléré à creer un user ldap, et un groupe ldap avec l'id 439, ducoup j'ai fait son boulot, et il compile,

J'ai l'air con, ça fait deux heures que je cherche,

Ca m'apprendra ^^

Le pire, c'est uqe plein de topics google ont été créé et sans réponses, ils auraient pu aider. En tout cas j'suis rassuré, j'suis pas le seul boulay de la planète sur ce coup là   :Cool: 

Merci aux lecteurs,

tcho

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Ensuite comme te dis XavierMiller, la Gentoo d'OVH est toute moisie, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas une vraie Gentoo, seulement un fork foireux (et donc le support pour ça c'est sur le forum OVH normalement, ça ne concerne pas Gentoo), avec leur propre arbre portage mal entretenu et bourré de bugs, une conf portage désactivant tout ce qui le rend fiable et sécurisé à la base (parce que sinon leur arbre portage foireux ne fonctionnait pas  :Wink:  ), des failles de sécu dans la conf de base, etc. T'auras beaucoup moins de problèmes en la réinstallant proprement de zéro, avec une vraie Gentoo propre, là en l'état tu vas galérer à chaque tentative de mise à jour, donc perte de temps et aucune maitrise sur ton système qui va devenir de plus en plus instable. L'install se passe en problème du moment que tu suis bien la doc, ne t'en fais pas.

Ou alors tu prends une de leur Debian custom comme dit plus haut également, qui est parait-il bien entretenue, elle.

----------

## Sawyer4

Salut, merci  :Smile: 

Oui j'ai remarqué ça depuishier, j'ai finalement installer Gentoo 2008, et j'ai réussi à la mettre à jour entièrement, Il m'a fallu 1jour et demi tellement il y avait de version non récente des programmes.

Puis je me suis attqué a ipTables, pour dire d'avoir un par-feu, apache2, php5, mysql, phpmyadmin, java, et tout s'est merveilleusement compilé, et j'ai apprit plein de chose, comparé à mon ancienne gentoo ovh, comme le PATH, les différents emplacements sytèemes, comme les fichiers de configuration, les droit.

Bref une merveille cette plateforme. Et très performante  :Smile: 

Je ne voulais absoluement pas utiliser une autre distrib que Gentoo. Je l'ai toujours utilisée, et pour ses performances et sa stabilité, ainsi que sa flexibilité, je ne veux pas changer.  :Smile: 

Excellente en tout cas,

Merci à vous,

Et j'espère ne plus avoir besoin de poster ^^'

----------

## xaviermiller

2008   :Shocked: 

Les derniers stage et liveCD datent de 2010.

Enfin, si tu as réussi la looooooooooongue mise à jour, c'est que Gentoo te mérite  :Wink: 

----------

## Sawyer4

Saluté,

Oui, 2008, hélas, OVH impose les distributions, et il n'y avait que 2008 pour les plus récentes. Bien longue la mise à jour en effet  :Smile: 

En tout cas, satisfait ! mon serveur tourne super bien ^^

----------

## guilc

 *Sawyer4 wrote:*   

> Saluté,
> 
> Oui, 2008, hélas, OVH impose les distributions, et il n'y avait que 2008 pour les plus récentes. Bien longue la mise à jour en effet 
> 
> En tout cas, satisfait ! mon serveur tourne super bien ^^

 

En fait non : rien ne t'oblige à utiliser leur distrib  :Wink: 

Tu peux installer une gentoo "from scratch" tout simplement : tu bootes la machine en "rescue-pro". Tu te retrouves comme sur un liveCD.

Tu partitionnes, formates, installes, etc.. comme si tu faisais une install depuis un liveCD, en téléchargeant le stage que tu veux, et tout et tout. Et voilà ! y a plus qu'à rebooter en mode normal.

Bon, bien évidement, c'est le support qui risque de tirer la gueule le jour ou il faudra intervenir : pas de clés ssh, pas de RTM, pas d'info de partitionnement/distrib à jour dans le manager, etc...

A faire en connaissance de cause donc, mais bon, ça marche  :Wink: 

----------

## Sawyer4

ah oui,

Tu m'apprends un truc là ! :p

Maintenant c'est trop tard, mais j'aurais pu essayer ^^

Le problème comme tu dis c'est la maintenance, et je ne sais pas si ça peut influer sur les upgrades, comme les options raid, backup etc ...

Faut voir.

En attendant, ils ont un minimum d'infos sur ma distrib :p

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

